# Olympus



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

HI, 

Does any1 go out with them lately ? How was the fishing !

THanks in advance ~!


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

Two words -- NOT GOOD! I went out with them last Saturday (7/18) and was highly disappointed . It took us 2 hrs and 45 min to get to the fishing spot . We were heading south pass the Target Ship. On the way out we passed plenty of boats that were anchored in groups waiting for the croaker bite to start . Once we reach the fishing spot, we were the only boat in the area. The bite was really slooow and started with mainly blue fish and a few croaker. It stayed this way for the rest of the trip. We had a party of 25 fishermen on the boat and out of that only a few people where catching fish from this slow and inconsistent bite. Captain Dwayne never moved the boat and he would only say that the fishing is like this everwhere in the bay. I truly believe that Captain Dwayne doesn't know how to us a FISH FINDER. Over the years, I've been an occasional passenger on the Olmypus. Every trip I had with Captain Dwayne piloting the boat, resulted in the same experience. For me, it seems that Captain Clayton was the only one to put you on fish. I recently found out that he doesn't do this any more . The cost was $60 with bait incl (shrimp and squid). The end results for me were 4 blues and 3 croakers. Which I gave away. The ride out was 2 hrs and 45 min. Fishing time was 2 hrs and 15 min. Ride back to the dock was 1 hours. This was a waste of my time and money. me. Needless to say, I won't being going on the Olympus every again and this was my farewell trip with the Olmypus :beer:. SO LONG OLYMPUS....CRISFIELD HERE I COME!!!!!:fishing: When it comes to croaker and spot fishing, I'd prefer to take a 2 1/2 hour car ride over a 2 3/4 hour boat ride any day.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry about your bad experience with olympus

Went out with them twice last year , 1st trip was ok and 2nd was a very disappointed one. 20 some fishermen only have 3 keeper croakers . 

Does any1 know other headboat in this area ?

Thanks for the report !~


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

Unfortunatlely, greeneon98 isn't the only one who thinks Captain Dwayne can't find his ass with both hands. I used to hang out on the Olympus for years and just kill croakers until Dwayne showed up. Now I may go once a year at best. I think he finds fish by accident. Joe Lore (the owner) on the other hand, is one of the best captains I've ever seen on the lower bay. Joe has had health problems for the last few years and is recuperating from a knee replacement right now. Let's all wish him a speedy recovery ( for selfish reasons). ;>)


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

I never went out with Joe Lore. Most of my earlier trips were with his son Clayton and I would meet my limit and have to give fish away to those who didn't. But after my 4th bad trip with Dwayne, I think I've punished myself enough. Thanks finfinder! It's good to know that I'm not alone with my thoughts.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

its a reason why i would travel 2 more hrs farther to crisfield. but if you go on the Olympus always go on a monday & never a saturday. i agree Dwayne is an AH>>>>


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

earl of DC said:


> its a reason why i would travel 2 more hrs farther to crisfield. but if you go on the Olympus always go on a monday & never a saturday. i agree Dwayne is an AH>>>>


Earl,

Why would Monday be better than any other day?


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

'cause Saturday is usually the most crowded, Monday the least.


----------

